# My Coffee station!



## Bulls6000 (Dec 10, 2016)

Here is my coffee setup. Ive just received the wooden parts for my linea mini and i think it just looks great compared to the standard black parts.

Grinder is a 5 year old K30 and still love it. Tamper is a Levytamp from saint anthony industries.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

nice


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Love it


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Really good looking set up, eye catcher.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

The machine looks like a little robot sticking its tongue out.. And with a..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tewdric said:


> The machine looks like a little robot sticking its tongue out.. And with a..


 . . . Lovely wood p/f handle. Yes! I thought the same!

It looks great!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

MildredM said:


> . . . Lovely wood p/f handle. Yes! I thought the same!
> 
> It looks great!


Steady on, steady on!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucky his wand is a bit hidden









Beautiful wooden add-ons, fit well with the white colour


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

MildredM said:


> . . . Lovely wood p/f handle. Yes! I thought the same!










now I can't look at it properly!

Very stylish tho, looks fabulous


----------

